# Keyless Entry Keypad



## srdanger1 (10 mo ago)

Has anyone added this to their Cruze?

Home GM 23473339
*Keyless Entry Keypad - GM (23473339)*
Genuine OEM GM Parts & Accessories - 23473339











MSRP:$145.00
Discount:$26.14 (18% off)
Sale Price:$118.86

Make sure this part fits your Car
ADD TO CART

*Manufacturer Warranty*Minimum of 12 Months


*Guaranteed Fitment*Always the correct parts


*Shop with Confidence*Your information is safe


*In-House Experts*We know our products

DETAILS
VEHICLE FITMENT
POLICIES

Genuine:








SKU:23473339
Other Names:Keyless Entry Keypad
Description:
The Chevrolet Accessories Keyless Entry Keypad allows you to conveniently lock/unlock your vehicle using a five-digit PIN instead of with the key or key fob. The Cadillac Accessories Keyless Entry Keypad allows you to conveniently lock/unlock your vehicle using a five-digit PIN instead of with the key or key fob. The Buick Accessories Keyless Entry Keypad allows you to conveniently lock/unlock your vehicle using a five-digit PIN instead of with the key or key fob. Access your vehicle with the GMC Accessories Keyless Entry Keypad. This GMC Accessory can help to personalize- customize- or optimize the capability of your vehicle for your lifestyle and use.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Not compatible with the Cruze. Check the fitment


----------

